# Keldeo vs I liek Squirtles



## Dragon (Mar 6, 2015)

[size=+2]*Keldeo vs I liek Squirtles*[/size]



> *Format:* 2v2 double
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 50%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, recovery (Rest, direct healing, Heal Pulse, Wish), Attract, chills limited to three/Pokemon
> ...


*Keldeo's active squad*

 *Vesper* the female Crobat <Inner Focus> @ Black Sludge
 *Toby* the male Pangoro <Iron Fist>
 *Robin* the female Axew <Mold Breaker> @ Lucky Egg
 *Rhyme* the female Emolga <Static> @ Life Orb
 *Micah* the male Scatterbug <Shield Dust>


*I liek Squirtles's active squad*

 *Mr. Turtle* the male Wartortle <Torrent> @ Wacan Berry
 *Cave Canem* the male Growlithe <Flash Fire> @ Fire Stone
 *Cuckoo* the male Hoothoot <Insomnia>
 *Roosevelt* the male Teddiursa <Quick Feet> @ Lucky Egg
 *Marty* the male Blitzle <Lightning Rod>
 *Fisticuffs* the male Mienfoo <Regenerator>
 *Baskin* the male Vanillite <Ice Body>
 *Luke Skywalker* the male Elgyem <Synchronize>
 *Le Fantôme de l'Opéra* the male Gastly <Levitate>
 *Von Chosais* the male Chespin <Bulletproof>

-Keldeo sends out
-I liek Squirtles sends out and commands
-Keldeo commands
-fun


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 6, 2015)

Let's go with Robin!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 6, 2015)

(I'm guessing Giga Drain, Dream Eater, and other draining moves are banned too?)

Wash your hands before you start, *Roosevelt*. I expect it to get punchy in here.

Here's the dealeo, Sealeo. That there's an Axew, an offensive powerhouse that will stop at nothing to get your head. It also happens to be quite adorable, but that's beside the point.
To deal with that, I want you to start strong with *Play Rough*. If she is inaccessible (not if she's hiding behind a sub), use *Swords Dance* to get a nice boost. If she tries Double Team, spread *Hyper Voice* around. Next, use *Hyper Voice*, and if you can't hit her but you've already used Swords Dance, *Double Team (3 clones)* instead. Finish with a *Yawn* at that doppelganger.

*Play Rough @Robin/Swords Dance/Hyper Voice~Hyper Voice/Double Team (3 clones)~Yawn @Rooseclone/Hone Claws/Hyper Voice*

Mr. Ditto, pleased to make your acquaintance. Let's call you Cloro for the time being if that's fine and dandy with you. 
I'd like you to *Dragon Claw* the real you; if she somehow got her Defense up, opt for *Dragon Pulse* instead. Follow that up with a *Secret Power* on Rooseclone; if you can't hit him, *Toxic* on Robin. End this round with *Toxic* on Rooseclone, or *Assurance* on Robin if he's protecting

*Dragon Claw/Pulse @Robin~Secret Power @Rooseclone/Toxic @Robin~Toxic @Rooseclone/Assurance @Robin*


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh, no, just direct recovery and stuff in that vein, draining moves are okay. This is a double battle, so you've got to command the ditto-Robin too.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 7, 2015)

All right, here are my commands:

So, Robin, you've unfortunately got a conspicuous lack of moves to hit Teddiursa (and Normal types in general) but that's all right! Just *Counter* Roosevelt's Play Rough to start. Next, *Protect* so Roosevelt doesn't use Hyper Voice, and I don't think he'll use Double Team either since he hasn't used Swords Dance, which is nice. End with a *Dragon Claw* at your clone.

*Robin: Counter ~ Protect ~ Dragon Claw @ Cloro*

Hello, Ditto! I'm tempted to call you Cloroo, but that would be pretty confusing, so Rootwo it is. First off, make a *small Substitute* to block the status they're going to throw at you, then *Play Rough* Cloro for some nice damage. For your last action, throw a *Focus Punch* at your original - we're going all-out!

*Rootwo: Substitute (10) ~ Play Rough @ Cloro ~ Focus Punch @ Roosevelt*


----------



## Dragon (Mar 9, 2015)

> *Format:* 2v2 double
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 50%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, recovery (Rest, direct healing, Heal Pulse, Wish), Attract, chills limited to three/Pokemon
> *Arena Description:* Dupli Cave


It's not _illegal_ to venture into Dupli Cave, but it can be a bit dangerous. The Ditto here are especially enthusiastic to battle (and quite skilled too), and often attack Trainers passing through to whichever city. Unskilled Trainers may find their teams thoroughly thrashed by their clones, and the Trainers chased out by their own clones. It's all a bit embarrassing, really.

Today though, the Trainers and referee come to Dupli Cave with a peace offering in the form of a friendly battle. A couple of curious pink heads poke out from crevices in the wall as the referee leads the three deeper into the cave, waving a white flag and looking around cautiously. They soon find a suitable spot for a battle, and get settled with the usual pre-battle niceties. As Keldeo sends out Robin the Axew and ILS sends out Roosevelt the Teddiursa, two Ditto sidle over and transform into clones of each Pokemon, looking up at their temporary Trainers with eager expressions. The referee puts her face in her hands. This match is going to get very confusing very quickly.

*ROUND 1*

Keldeo (OO)
 ()
[Robin] F <Mold Breaker> 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Bouncing up and down excitedly.
*Counter ~ Protect ~ Dragon Claw*


[Rootwo] X <Quick Feet>
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:*Very calm.
*Substitute (10%) ~ Play Rough ~ Focus Punch*

I liek Squirtles (OO)
 ()
[Roosevelt] M <Quick Feet>
*Health:* 100% 
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:*Staring at his clone suspiciously.
*Play Rough/Swords Dance/Hyper Voice ~ Hyper Voice/Double Team (3 clones) ~ Yawn/Hone Claws/Hyper Voice*


[Cloro] X <Mold Breaker> 
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Checking out its tusks.
*Dragon Claw/Dragon Pulse ~ Secret Power/Toxic ~ Toxic/Assurance*​
 Cloro looks over at its clone, finding Robin staring expectantly at Roosevelt. Well, the Ditto knew what to do in this scenario. It rushes up to Robin and with a claw glowing with purple flames, it gives the Axew a big slash on her side. Robin yelps, caught off guard by the sudden attack. She turns her attention back to Roosevelt though, ignoring her stinging side, and braces herself as the Teddiursa playfully bounds towards her. She puts her claws up to protect herself, as Roosevelt leaps.. and lands just in front of her, falling short by a foot. She starts down at him in confusion as to her side, Rootwo starts digging up earth and packing it together to form a rough imitation of a Teddiursa. It breathes on its creation, which comes to life with a roll of its rocky neck.

Robin shrugs down at Roosevelt, who is just getting up off the ground now. She throws her claws up over her head and ducks down, a faint shimmer of green energy passing through the air in front of her. Cloro blinks and focuses on Rootwo instead, who is inspecting its Substitute with a critical eye. The Axew clone throws its claws forwards, sending a blast of white energy which quickly fades to black, towards Rootwo. The Teddiursa clone's rocky Substitute perks up at the sight of the blow, and jumps in the way before it can hit its creator. The blow knocks a big chunk out of the rock figure, leaving it barely holding itself together.

Roosevelt, meanwhile, is taking a second to consider his orders. He's a bit confused about what to do, as his Trainer didn't seem to account for this situation? He makes a face, then decides to go for the attack. He takes a deep breath, then lets out an ear piercing screech that makes Rootwo shiver and cover its ears with its paws, behind its Substitute. The Teddiursa clone shakes its head and looks up as Roosevelt stops screaming, turning its attention to Cloro now. It leaps playfully towards the Axew clone with a big grin on its face, and laughs as its weight brings the other Ditto to the ground with a painful thump.

As Rootwo backs away from Cloro with a grin, retreating behind its Substitute, Robin drops her claws and looks around for a moment to regain her bearings. Then once again, she sets her sights on Cloro. The Axew clone is just getting to its feet as Robin races forwards with a claw raised and burning with purple fire, then slashes Cloro across the side. The Ditto hisses in pain as the fire burns into its side, leaving both Axews with matching claw marks. Cloro grumbles and gets to its feet, glaring over at Rootwo. It gathers together some toxic waste material in its mouth, and spews them towards the Teddiursa clone before it can really react. Luckily, Rootwo's Substitute, barely holding together as it is, leaps in the way and lets the poisonous material splash harmlessly off its rocky side.

Roosevelt glares over at his clone behind its Substitute, and makes an exaggerated show of being tired. The Teddiursa stretches his arms and lets out a big yawn, before angrily looking back at Rootwo expectantly. To his surprise, the Ditto's Substitute has planted itself right in front of Rootwo's field of vision, completely blocking Roosevelt's show from its creator's view. Roosevelt makes an angry huffing noise, then watches as Rootwo's Substitute slowly moves out of the way again. Rootwo looks deep in thought, fists held up to his face with his eyes closed. Then before Roosevelt can wonder what it's doing, Rootwo's eyes snap open and it flies forwards with incredible speed, giving Roosevelt a solid punch to the chest and knocking the Teddiursa flat onto his back.

Keldeo (OO)
 ()
[Robin] F <Mold Breaker> 
*Health:* 84%
*Energy:* 91%
*Status:* Smug.
*Counter (failed) ~ Protect ~ Dragon Claw @ Cloro*


[Rootwo] X <Quick Feet>
*Health:* 84% 
*Energy:* 88%
*Status:* Quietly laughing at Roosevelt.
Has a Substitute (2%).
*Substitute (10%) ~ Play Rough @ Cloro ~ Focus Punch @ Roosevelt (missed)*

I liek Squirtles (OO)
 ()
[Roosevelt] M <Quick Feet>
*Health:* 78%  
*Energy:* 87%
*Status:* Lying on his back and staring up at the ceiling.
*Play Rough (miss) ~ Hyper Voice ~ Yawn @Rootwo (failed)*


[Cloro] X <Mold Breaker> 
*Health:* 71%
*Energy:* 82%
*Status:* Looking worriedly at Roosevelt.
*Dragon Claw @ Robin ~ Secret Power @ Rootwo ~ Toxic @ Rootwo (failed)*​
Notes
-Oh _man_, I forgot how chaotic double battles are. Also, I'm glad you two nicknamed the Dittos without any prompting, or this would have been even more confusing to read! Tell me if you spot anything wrong, of course.
-Assuming that the Dittos have used Transform and not some weird arena-related magic, the speed order is Axew > Ditto > Teddiursa. Using Transform, a Ditto's speed doesn't change, but I reffed Cloro as having a bit of a speed advantage over Rootwo as Axew is faster than Teddiursa.

-Roosevelt's Play Rough on the first action missed.
-Robin's Counter on the first action failed as well, as she was commanded to Counter Play Rough.
-Roosevelt used Hyper Voice on the second action, which missed Robin due to Protect, but hit through Rootwo's Substitute. He didn't use Double Team because the conditions for that were 'can't hit Robin and already used Swords Dance', and he hadn't used Swords Dance. He would have used Swords Dance if it was actually in his command string.
-Cloro's Toxic on the third action failed, due to Rootwo's Substitute.
-Roosevelt's Yawn on the third action failed, due to Rootwo's Substitute.
-Rootwo's Focus Punch on the third action missed and hit a clone.

-Keldeo commands first next round.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 10, 2015)

Hmm. Robin, start with a medium sub, then spam Round at Cloro. Spread it out in case of Double Team clones. If they're unhittable for any reason bar Substitute and Double Team, switch targets. If neither target is hittable, Dragon Dance.

*Substitute (15) ~ Round @ Cloro / Round @ Roosevelt / Dragon Dance x2*

Rootwo, start with a Play Rough at Cloro, then spam Round at your original. Spread out Round at your target in case of a double team, change targets if your target isn't hittable, and Work Up if neither target is. 

*Play Rough @ Cloro / Play Rough @ Roosevelt / Work Up ~ Round @ Roosevelt / Round @ Cloro / Work Up x2*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 12, 2015)

so good at double battles

Ok, Roosevelt. Start with Hyper Voice. If Rootwo's sub is done at this point, use Torment. If not, Hyper Voice again. Finish with a 15% substitute.

*Hyper Voice~Torment@Rootwo/Hyper Voice~15% Substitute*

Cloro, last round didn't go that well. Let's see if this goes better, shall we?
Counter that Play Rough. You should go last, so Roosevelt should've broken the sub. Dragon Claw on Robin, and finish with Reversal on Rootwo.

*Counter~Dragon Claw~Reversal*


----------



## Dragon (Mar 23, 2015)

Oops, normally I make it a goal to finish reffings within a week, but last week was a bit, ah.. distracting.



> *Format:* 2v2 double
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 50%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, recovery (Rest, direct healing, Heal Pulse, Wish), Attract, chills limited to three/Pokemon
> *Arena Description:* Dupli Cave


*ROUND 2*

Keldeo (OO)
 ()
[Robin] F <Mold Breaker> 
*Health:* 84%
*Energy:* 91%
*Status:* Smug.
*Substitute (15%) ~ Round @ Cloro / Round @ Roosevelt / Dragon Dance x2*


[Rootwo] X <Quick Feet>
*Health:* 84% 
*Energy:* 88%
*Status:* Quietly laughing at Roosevelt.
Has a Substitute (2%).
*Play Rough @ Cloro / Play Rough @ Roosevelt / Work Up ~ Round @ Roosevelt / Round @ Cloro / Work Up x2*

I liek Squirtles (OO)
 ()
[Roosevelt] M <Quick Feet>
*Health:* 78%  
*Energy:* 87%
*Status:* Lying on his back and staring up at the ceiling.
*Hyper Voice ~ Torment @ Rootwo / Hyper Voice ~ Substitute (15%)*


[Cloro] X <Mold Breaker> 
*Health:* 71%
*Energy:* 82%
*Status:* Looking worriedly at Roosevelt.
*Counter ~ Dragon Claw ~ Reversal*​
Robin digs her claws into the ground and pulls up some loose rocks and dirt, forming a mound about half her height. She closes her eyes and breathes in deeply, then exhales on her dirt creation. It shakes out newly formed limbs and moves in front of its creator, who sways as the loss of energy leaves her a little light headed. Meanwhile, at her side, Rootwo is getting ready to attack. The Teddiursa clone playfully bounces towards Cloro with a big grin on its face, slamming into the Axew clone with its full body weight and bringing noth of them to the ground. 

Rootwo springs back to its feet with a grin, when Roosevelt turns to him angrily and screeches at the top of his lungs. Robin puts her claws over her ears and squeaks in pain behind her deaf Substitute, while Rootwo falls backwards over Cloro in surprise. Rootwo's Substitute comes over to its creator with a worried noise, barely holding its ragged form together. It doesn't get to worry about its creator for long, however, as Cloro leaps up from the ground with an incredible burst of speed and smashes into the construct with its full weight. The Substitute drops, releasing all its energy and turning back into a pile of dirt and rocks.

Rootwo is a bit shaken at how powerful Cloro's attack was, and is very glad it managed to avoid that one. It doesn't have time to ponder this for long, though, as Robin seems to be calling for his attention. She clears her throat and starts to sing raucously, aiming for volume above all else. Rootwo hesitates for a split second, before joining in with its own loud, slightly screechy voice. The Tediursa clone hasn't had this particular set of vocal chords for long so it's not quite used to _singing_ with them, but the effect is still the same. Cloro and Roosevelt have their paws over their ears to try to block out the painfully loud noise, to little effect. 

Cloro shakes its head and decides to deal with this the old-fashioned way. It drops its claws from its ears, and dashes over to where Robin is belting her heart out. It raises a claw burning with blue flames and leaps for Robin, intending to give her a good slash across the face. Before he can make contact though, the Axew's Substitute leaps in the way, holding up its rough rocky arms to take the blow. Cloro hisses in frustration and slashes at the Substitute anyways, cutting clean through it with one sharp blow. Robin stops singing to gape in surprise as her Substitute crumbles in front of her, and Rootwo cuts out a moment later, too embarassed to continue by itself. Roosevelt laughs sharply at his clone's embarrassment. Hah! What a joke. Rootwo couldn't even think of attacks to use by itself, and was only copying Robin. It wasn't even _good_ at singing!

Rootwo's expression falls and this time, when Robin starts to sing again, it doesn't join in. She looks at it expectantly, but Rootwo just shakes his head and puts his head in his paws. Robin looks disappointed but turns her attentions to Cloro anyways, half-yelling, half-singing insults at the top of her lungs. Cloro just shakes its head and grits its teeth, and leaps for Rootwo with arms outstretched. Rootwo huffs as Cloro aims a solid strike into its chest, but the attack isn't strong enough to make the clone take much notice. Instead, Rootwo moves uncertainly towards Roosevelt, and tries to make him pay for insulting it. The Teddiursa clone charges its original, slamming into Roosevelt headfirst. The two stumble apart and from Rootwo's pained expression, it looks to be in as much pain as Roosevelt.

Roosevelt takes a few shaky steps backwards and digs his paws into the rocky earth for balance. He pauses for a moment to catch his breath, before digging his paws out and taking a large chunk of dirt with him. With a few quick movements of his paws, he roughly shapes the earth into a bipedal figure and blows a deep breath at its head. Roosevelt nods as his Substitute comes to life, and is glad for the extra protection as he tries to take stock of his injuries.

Keldeo (OO)
 ()
[Robin] F <Mold Breaker> 
*Health:* 61% 
*Energy:* 77% 
*Status:* Disappointed in Rootwo.
*Substitute (15%) ~ Round @ Cloro ~ Round @ Cloro*


[Rootwo] X <Quick Feet>
*Health:* 73% 
*Energy:* 78%
*Status:* Still embarrassed.
Tormented (5 actions remaining).
*Play Rough @ Cloro ~ Round @ Roosevelt ~ Struggle @ Roosevelt*

I liek Squirtles (OO)
 ()
[Roosevelt] M <Quick Feet>
*Health:* 37% 
*Energy:* 70%
*Status:* Breathing hard.
Has a Substitute (15%).
*Hyper Voice ~ Torment @ Rootwo ~ Substitute (15%)*


[Cloro] X <Mold Breaker> 
*Health:* 40% 
*Energy:* 64% 
*Status:* Starting to tire.
*Counter ~ Dragon Claw @ Robin ~ Reversal @ Rootwo*​
Notes
-Hyper Voice hits through Substitutes, so it didn't break Rootwo's Substitute. 
-Instead, Cloro's Counter broke Rootwo's Substitute on the first action.
-Robin and Rootwo's Rounds took place simultaneously on the second action.
-Cloro's Dragon Claw broke Robin's Substitute on the second action.
-Cloro's Reversal on the third action had 40 BP and cost 2% energy, as it had 40% health at the time.
-Rootwo used Struggle instead of Round on the third action, due to Torment.

-Again, if you spot anything wrong, please feel free to point it out.
-ILS commands first next round.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 2, 2015)

Damn, Keldeo, you work _fast_.

okay, Roosevelt. If at some point you get hit by an attack, any attack, use Last Resort instead of the damaging moves detailed below. Now, on to the actual commands.
Isn't this, like, so bad??? Unleash your Frustration on that smug little copycat (copybear?) of yours. If they're protecting, switch targets. After that, Play Rough and Hyper Voice away. If you can't hit them with this last move, try Hone Claws.

*Frustration @Rootwo/Frustration @Robin/Last Resort @Rootwo~Play Rough @Robin/Play Rough @Rootwo/Last Resort @Rootwo~Hyper Voice/Last Resort @Rootwo/Hone Claws*

Alright, Cloro. I want you to use Endeavor on Rootwo to start things off. If you can't do it on it, do it on Robin, and use Swords Dance if neither of them are available. After that, do a small, 10% sub, or Dragon Claw on Robin if you can't (and if you can't hit Robin, hit Rootwo). Finish with a spread-out Draco Meteor; do it only on Robin if you can't, and again, if you can't hit Robin, hit the Teddiursa.

*Endeavor @Rootwo/Endeavor @Robin/Swords Dance~Subsitute (10%)/Dragon Claw @Robin/Dragon Claw @Rootwo~Draco Meteor (spread out)/Draco Meteor @Robin/Draco Meteor @Rootwo*


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 2, 2015)

Eep, those are going to be tough commands to crack, but I think we can end it this round? Robin, you're going to *Round* all the way. Roosevelt is much more threatening so we're going to target him first, then switch to Cloro on the last action.

*Robin: Round @ Roosevelt ~ Round @ Roosevelt ~ Round @ Cloro*

Alright, Rootwo, that Torment threw a wrench in our plans, but I think you can handle a Last Resort even with the Endeavor factored in. Start with a *Round* at Roosevelt, *Hyper Voice* to make sure he's down (aim it fully at Cloro if Roosevelt has already fainted), and end with one last *Round* at Cloro.

*Rootwo: Round @ Roosevelt ~ Hyper Voice ~ Round @ Cloro*


----------



## Dragon (Apr 4, 2015)

> *Format:* 2v2 double
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 50%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, recovery (Rest, direct healing, Heal Pulse, Wish), Attract, chills limited to three/Pokemon
> *Arena Description:* Dupli Cave


*ROUND 3*

Keldeo (OO)
 ()
[Robin] F <Mold Breaker> 
*Health:* 61% 
*Energy:* 77% 
*Status:* Disappointed in Rootwo.
*Round @ Roosevelt ~ Round @ Roosevelt ~ Round @ Cloro*


[Rootwo] X <Quick Feet>
*Health:* 73% 
*Energy:* 78%
*Status:* Still embarrassed.
Tormented (5 actions remaining).
*Round @ Roosevelt ~ Hyper Voice ~ Round @ Cloro*

I liek Squirtles (OO)
 ()
[Roosevelt] M <Quick Feet>
*Health:* 37% 
*Energy:* 70%
*Status:* Breathing hard.
Has a Substitute (15%).
*Frustration @ Rootwo/Robin / Last Resort @Rootwo ~ Play Rough @ Robin/Rootwo / Last Resort @ Rootwo ~ Hyper Voice / Last Resort @ Rootwo / Hone Claws*


[Cloro] X <Mold Breaker> 
*Health:* 40% 
*Energy:* 64% 
*Status:* Starting to tire.
*Endeavor @ Rootwo/Robin / Swords Dance ~ Substitute (10%) / Dragon Claw @ Robin/Rootwo ~ Draco Meteor (spread out)/ @ Robin/Rootwo*​
Robin clears her throat and glances over at Rootwo, who's still looking a bit uncomfortable, but does manage to look up at the Axew and nod. Robin takes a deep breath and  starts to belt a loud, raucous song. Rootwo takes a second to concentrate on Robin's voice, then joins in with its own scratchy voice. Their harmony is far from perfect and is actually rather grating, but with both of them facing Roosevelt and singing at the top of their lungs, it's hard for the Teddiursa to block out the sound. Roosevelt shuts his eyes and sinks to the ground, his Substitute looking backwards at its creator with a worried groan. Robin grins at Rootwo, glad for the support.

Cloro's glad to have gone completely unnoticed for now, and take the opportunity to leap at Rootwo with claws outstretched. They both come crashing down hard, Cloro digging its claws and tusks into whatever part of Rootwo it can reach. The Teddiursa clone can barely protect itself from Cloro's frantic attack, as the Axew clone unloads all of its frustration into Rootwo, leaving them both just about as equally bruised. Before Rootwo can get up though, Roosevelt comes charging out of nowhere and dives at his clone, snarling with claws outstretched. Rootwo just whimpers and lets the other Teddiursa tear away at him, doing his best to protect his face with his paws.

Roosevelt slinks away from his clone with a smirk, but Robin isn't going to let him get away with beating up her partner so easily. She huffs, and starts to sing loudly and off key, pointedly right up in Roosevelt's face. The Teddiursa shakes his head violently and tries to back away as Robin takes a few steps towards him, grinning at his pain. Roosevelt isn't looking too well now, his eyes going a bit out of focus as he stares down at the ground. His head feels like it's about to explode, with all the _noise_ these two keep putting out. He can't wait to just.. rest...

Cloro shoots its teammate a look of sympathy and digs its claws into the rocky ground, pulling out small rocks and fashioning them into a loose pile. The pile shivers and jumps to attention with a small breath of life from Cloro, but the construct is helpless to protect its creator when Rootwo suddenly jumps up from the ground with an ear-piercing, horrible screech. Cloro just winces and shakes his head, but Roosevelt just sinks to the ground with a sigh, the noise levels just too much for him to handle. His Substitute crumbles back into loose rocks in front of him as well, the life inside it draining away to nothing.

Cloro shoots a panicked look over at its teammate as the referee waves her flags to indicate that Roosevelt is unable to battle. It doesn't have long to ponder about how it's all alone now though, as Robin nods over to Rootwo, and the two start to sing at the top of their lungs. This time, their harmony is actually rather nice, although directed right at Cloro, the effect is like standing in front of a speaker during a concert. Cloro does its best to hold on, but after a few seconds the sheer sound is just too much and it collapses to the ground, followed a moment later by its short-lived Substitute.

The referee looks over the two downed Pokemon on ILS's side, and it's pretty clear that they're not going to be able to continue fighting. As Robin and Rootwo high five each other, the referee raises a flag on Keldeo's side of the field to declare her the winner of this battle!

Keldeo (OO)
 ()
[Robin] F <Mold Breaker> 
*Health:* 61% 
*Energy:* 68% 
*Status:* Bouncing up and down.
*Round @ Roosevelt ~ Round @ Roosevelt ~ Round @ Cloro*


[Rootwo] X <Quick Feet>
*Health:* 23% (capped) 
*Energy:* 63%
*Status:* Humming happily.
Tormented (2 actions remaining).
*Round @ Roosevelt ~ Hyper Voice ~ Round @ Cloro*

I liek Squirtles (XX)
 ()
[Roosevelt] M <Quick Feet>
*Health:* 0% 
*Energy:* 63% 
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Last Resort @ Rootwo*


[Cloro] X <Mold Breaker> 
*Health:* 0% 
*Energy:* 41% 
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Endeavor @ Rootwo ~ Substitute (10%)*​
Notes
-Roosevelt was hit by Robin and Rootwo's Rounds on the first action (it hits through Substitutes), so he used Last Resort on Rootwo.
-Rootwo hit the damage cap on the first action.
-Roosevelt was knocked out by Rootwo's Hyper Voice on the second action.
-Rootwo's Hyper Voice hit through Cloro's Substitute on the second action.
-Cloro was knocked out by Round on the third action.

Good game, you two! A fast one, too. Robin gets 3 EXP/happiness, Rootwo and Roosevelt get 2 EXP/happiness, and Cloro gets 1 EXP/happiness. Keldeo gets $16, ILS gets $8, and I get $10. 

(The first post says the original Pokemon also get the EXP the Dittos receive, which means Robin gets an additional 2 EXP, while Roosevelt gets 1. I'll claim the original amounts when I close the battle and go see if the extra can get added manually, I guess?)


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 4, 2015)

Whoo. Great game, ILS, it was really fun! And thank you for reffing, Dragon!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 4, 2015)

Great game, Keldeo! You're really good at doubles! 
Thanks for reffing, Dragon!


----------

